# كيف تصنع الايس كريم



## مازن السعدون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني اعضاء المنتدى مع المشاركه مقاله عن كيفية صنع الايس كريم ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم


----------



## y02103968 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx alot


----------



## محمد عبد الواسطي (10 سبتمبر 2008)

تحياتي وامتناني لجهودك الطيبة لكن الملف بعد تحميله لم يفتح لماذا؟


----------



## رنا نور (10 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي العزيز


----------



## م/احمد مصطفى حسن (11 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور و جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ابو الميس (14 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك بس الملف مش شغال


----------



## مازن السعدون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اخواني الكتاب بينفتح مثل الورد


----------



## ع ـبدالله (17 سبتمبر 2008)

ماقصرت يع ـطيكـ الع ـافيه


----------



## إبن رشد (15 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (16 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخوي ولكن ياريت لو فورملا تصنيع الآيس كريم


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## agabeain (28 مارس 2010)

اخى الفورملا لم تفتح


----------



## werzir (17 مايو 2011)

*thank you for your report*


----------



## elmathari (22 مايو 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

شكرا على اهتمامك


----------

